# en + accord du participe passé ?



## nusuto

Salut!

J'ai un petit doute sur les accords quand on utilise le verbe avoir:

1_On m'a dit que si le COD est place devant le verbe avoir, on fait l'accord du participe passe avec le COD.

2_On m'a dit que si on utilise "en" [...] (avant du verbe avoir) pour remplacer le COD on ne fait pas l'accord.

Ma question est un peu theorique: 2 est une exception ou simplement quand on utilise "en" [...] on n'a plus de COD?

Exemple: J'aime les fleurs. J'en ai achete ce matin.

J'aimerais bien une reponse theorique general et pas seulement pour le dernier exemple... mais, bien sur! toute aide et bienvenue! (meme un lien a une discussion avec des explications sur ça).

Merci et a bientot!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## puliku

Dans les faits, "en" est ressenti comme étant au singulier masculin, indépendamment du nom qu'il remplace. On comprend donc pourquoi l'accord est fait au masculin singulier.
C'est le nombre et le genre non marqués.

Puli!


----------



## itka

C'est une question que je trouve très ambiguë.
Les règles d'accord sont formelles et tu l'as très bien dit : si un verbe est conjugué avec l'auxiliaire avoir, le participe passé s'accorde avec le COD lorsqu'il est placé avant le verbe.

Dans le cas d'un complément remplacé par "en", généralement, les grammaires considèrent qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un COD, mais d'un COI et que, donc, le participe passé ne doit pas s'accorder.

Pour reprendre ton exemple :
j'en ai acheté ce matin --> j'ai acheté _de quoi _? _de_ ces fleurs. Avec un _de_ partitif...

... mais oui, c'est bien étrange ! Aussi de nombreux auteurs, et non des moindres, admettent qu'il s'agit bien d'un COD et font l'accord que le sens réclame. Grevisse lui-même le tolère...

Mon avis est que pour un examen, tu dois respecter strictement la règle que tu as apprise. Pour un autre texte, l'usage est beaucoup plus souple et surtout tu ne dois pas t'étonner de trouver quelquefois l'accord dans les textes des meilleurs auteurs francophones.

Mais ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## Barre-tendre

Il n'y a rien d'absolu dans l'accord du participe passé avec le pronom «en».
La plupart des grammairiens privilégient l'invariabilité, mais certains tiennent néanmoins à faire l'accord.

_Des hommes s'étaient assemblés devant le comptoir. J'en ai vus qui lorgnaient avec gêne la serveuse._

«En» appartient à la catégorie des pronoms adverbiaux ou adverbes pronominaux parce que son emploi se rapproche à la fois de celui d'un adverbe et de celui d'un pronom. À mon sens, faire l'accord du participe passé, c'est donner la prééminence à l'emploi adverbial de «en».

Tu aurais peut-être le goût de lire les explications et recommandations de l'OQLF. L'article n'est pas très éclairant par contre. J'aurais bien consulté le _Grévisse _ou toute autre grammaire de ce calibre, mais je n'ai rien sous la main présentement.

Bien entendu, on pourrait balayer la question du revers de la main et ne jamais accorder le participe passé du moment qu'il est précédé de «en». C'est la voie la plus facile. Mais alors, on ne fait qu'appliquer une règle de manière mécanique, sans chercher à comprendre son fonctionnement.

EDIT : Je viens de consulter le _TLFi_ et voici ce qu'on dit sur l'accord du participe passé prédédé de  «en» :


> *Rem.* Accord de la forme adj. du verbe. Lorsque _en_ est compl. d'obj. d'un part. passé conjugué avec _avoir_ et qu'il le précède, le part. passé est gén. invar. *On justifie l'invariabilité en disant que ,,en est un neutre partitif signifiant « de cela, une partie de cela » et qu'il est (...) complément déterminatif du nom partie (ou quantité) sous entendu`` *_(GREV. 1969, § 795)._ L'usage toutefois est indécis et en relation avec un adv. de quantité (_beaucoup, combien, tant_), le part. passé peut s'accorder. _Combien j'en_ [_d'hommes_] _ai déjà passés! combien j'en puis encore atteindre! pourquoi mon égal irait-il plus loin que moi?_ (GUÉHENNO, _Jean-Jacques,_ 1952, p. 32). Mais, là encore, la règle est imprécise et précaire. _J'en ai tant vu des rois!_ (HUGO, _Feuilles automne,_ III, ds GREV. 1969, § 795). Il faut noter enfin que l'arrêté du J.O. du 9 févr. 1977 admet l'un et l'autre accord.


----------



## Aoyama

L'accord avec *en *est un problème épineux.
Dans les phrases suivantes (et semblables), l'accord peut être fait (ou ne pas être fait, mais on part du principe qu'on le fait dans ce cas-là) :
-* des portes, j'en ai ouvertes*
*- des villes, j'en ai vues*
si on ajoute cependant un adverbe ou un chiffre, l'accord est impossible :
*- des portes, j'en ai ouvert trois*
*- des villes, j'en ai vu beaucoup* 
trois et beaucoup étant _aussi_ des COD.
Connaissez-vous cette règle, qui est évoquée mais non attestée (à ma connaissance) ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Aoyama

Cette question a été discutée très récemment dans le forum F/E, mais de manière incidente, et deux liens y ont été cités qui me paraissent répondre à ta question. C'est ici que ça se passe.
(c'est à cette occasion que j'ai découvert cette règle particulière que j'ignorais )


----------



## Anne345

Aoyama said:


> si on ajoute cependant un adverbe ou un chiffre, l'accord est impossible :
> *- des portes, j'en ai ouvert trois
> - des villes, j'en ai vu beaucoup*
> trois et beaucoup étant _aussi_ des COD.



trois et beaucoup étant _aussi_ des les COD, _en_ est COI. Donc accord avec les COD s'ils étaient placés avant le verbe.
Personnellement je préfère appliquer la règle, pas toujours respectée, de considérer que _en_ n'a ni genre, ni nombre, donc ne pas accorder.


----------



## Aoyama

Punky Zoé said:


> C'est ici que ça se passe.


Merci beaucoup, comme d'hab, Punky Zoé. Le renvoi illustre bien le propos.
Ceci dit la tendance reste bien _à faire l'accord avec en_ , par surcorrection peut-être ...



Anne345 said:


> trois et beaucoup étant _aussi_ des les COD, _en_ est COI.


Grevisse dit bien que dans ce cas, *en est COD* , ce qui le différencie de *dont *qui régit un COI et qui n'admet jamais d'accord.


----------



## beri

J'ai appris à l'école, à ma grande surprise, que "en" en tant que partitif pouvait parfois être suivi d'un participe passé accordé :

_Il en a touché autant qu'il en a visées_ (des cibles)

et d'un coup j'ai un doute dans la phrase suivante qui, même si elle ne suit pas le même schéma, me semble receler quelque chose de pas normal...

_Si les quantités livrées diffèrent de celles figurant sur le bon de livraison, notez-y combien vous en avez effectivement reçu._

Sans savoir vraiment pourquoi, j'ai presque envie de mettre un 's' à la fin de reçu.

Faites-moi mentir, je sens que je vais faire quelque chose de mal 

Merfi


----------



## tie-break

Moi je me pousse encore plus loin  je mettrais aussi un "e" donc : *reçues*... (les quantités reçues)

Mais il faudrait peut-être changer un peu la deuxième partie de la phrase : _...notez-y les quantités que vous avez effectivement reçues _


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pour moi, Stef a raison : _combien_ étant considéré comme un pronom neutre, on accordera _*reçu*_ au neutre ; en revanche, dans sa phrase proposée (qui et la meilleure formulation), pas de doute : _quantités_ => _reç*ues*_.


----------



## beri

Je reviens à la charge avec un problème similaire :

Cela a permis la construction d'une école dans un village qui n'en avait jamais eu.

"eu" ou "eue" ? Mes collègues me mettent le doute...  Je penche plutôt pour le "eu"

Merfi


----------



## Aoyama

eu*e* , évidemment.
Quant à 





> _combien_ étant considéré comme un pronom neutre, on accordera _*reçu*_ au neutre


 qui signifierait que l'on ne ferait pas l'accord dans :
"[les quantités] , combien en avez-vous reçu(es)", je ferais l'accord, considérant que l'antécédent de combien = quantités.
Comme dans : "des livres, combien en avez-vous lu*s *?".
Ceci dit, dans l'exemple cité "_Si les quantités livrées diffèrent de celles figurant sur le bon de livraison, notez-y combien vous en avez effectivement reçu."_
La phrase n'est pas bien construite et je rejoins Stefano.
Et aussi "recevoir des quantités" ... Hum ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> eu*e* , évidemment.


Non, pas « évidemment » !

En fait, les deux accords sont possibles : on peut soit accorder le participe passé par syllepse (avec _école_), soit le laisser invariable. Ce dernier cas est la règle habituelle, mais les deux accords sont admis.

_Cela a permis la construction d'une école dans un village qui n'*en* avait jamais eu. _ (construction habituelle)

_Cela a permis la construction d'une école dans un village qui n'*en* avait jamais eu*e*. _ (construction également admise)


----------



## Aoyama

D'accord.
Je suis, par principe, un fervent partisan de la syllepse, qu'elle soit de genre ou de nombre ...


----------



## Nanon

Moi, c'est le premier exemple de Beri qui me met le doute (du coup, j'utilise le même code couleurs) :


beri said:


> _Il en a touché autant qu'il en a visées _(des cibles)


 
Est-ce que je louche, que j'ai raté une cible, ou est-il parfaitement admis de faire une syllepse sur deux ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Disons que c'est incohérent de laisser le premier participe invariable tout en accordant le second. Il faut choisir l'accord sylleptique ou l'invariabilité sans mêler les deux.

_Il en a touch*é* autant qu'il en a vis*é*.

Il en a touch*ées* autant qu'il en a vis*ées*._


----------



## Nanon

Merci, Maître. C'est effectivement ce que je pensais, bien que la logique qui a conduit l'auteur de la phrase à ne faire l'accord que dans le second cas reste pour moi une énigme impénétrable.

J'espère que cet exemple n'est pas tiré d'un manuel de grammaire ! Ce serait un comble !


----------



## beri

Non, non, ce n'est pas tiré d'un manuel de grammaire, je me suis juste trompé


----------



## CapnPrep

Nanon said:


> _Il en a touché autant qu'il en a visées _(des cibles)
> Est-ce que je louche, que j'ai raté une cible, ou est-il parfaitement admis de faire une syllepse sur deux ?



Le premier participe _touché _doit rester invariable étant donné que l'essentiel de son COD (_autant_) lui est postposé.


----------



## Nanon

Mais le comparatif est "autant que", pas "en... autant" 
C'est surtout l'asymétrie que je ne saisis pas... mais il me semble possible d'en trouver d'autres exemples, puisque beri a trouvé celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Le premier participe _touché _doit rester invariable étant donné que l'essentiel de son COD (_autant_) lui est postposé.


Selon quelle règle grammaticale ? 

D'après moi, seule la place du pronom _en_ a de l'importance.

Cela dit, je laisse toujours le participe passé invariable quand le COD est le pronom _en_ et donc la question ne se pose jamais dans ce cas !


----------



## CapnPrep

Mais c'est la régle classique du COD placé avant ! Puisqu'une partie essentielle du COD apparaît après le verbe, les conditions pour l'accord ne sont pas remplies.

Cf. Grevisse/Goosse (§946) : "a fortiori [quand l'expression de degré suit le participe], _J'en ai lu beaucoup _(ou ... _deux_, ou ...  _plusieurs_)." Ils admettent l'accord uniquement si tout le COD (_en_ + adverbe de degré) précède le participe.

Mais comme le COD est un peu bizarre dans ce cas, on s'amuse à inventer des régles encore plus bizarres. Par ex. aidenet :


> *§864 / d - Accord du pronom "en" et du participe    passé en présence d'adverbes de quantité
> 
> 5 - Le participe s'accorde,* quand un adverbe de quantité *"autant, beaucoup, combien, moins, plus, tant, trop..." * précède "en" :
> 
> - Des cerises, *combien j'en ai mangées !*
> - Autant de parties il a jouées, *autant il en a perdues.
> 
> 6 - Le participe ne s'accorde pas,* quand un adverbe de quantité *"autant, beaucoup,  combien, moins, plus, tant, trop..."* suit "en" :
> 
> *- J'en ai tant vu* des élus oublier leurs promesses !
> - Je lui avais confié dix livres. *En a-t-il vendu beaucoup ?
> 
> 7 - Le participe ne s'accorde pas,* quand le nom remplacé par "en" est précédé d'une locution prépositive *"autant de, moins de, plus de,      tant de..." :*
> 
> - J'ai entendu* plus d'*histoires que je *n'en ai raconté* moi-même.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Puisqu'une partie essentielle du COD apparaît après le verbe, les conditions pour l'accord ne sont pas remplies.


Peut-on vraiment dire que la comparaison _autant qu'il en a visées_ est essentielle étant donné que _autant_ n'est ici pas un intensif (sens de _tant, tellement_), mais un comparatif corrélé à _que_ (sens d'égalité) à rôle adverbial et qui n'appartient donc pas vraiment au COD ?

Ce serait en revanche certainement une partie essentielle dans _S'il en a touché autant, c'est qu'il est bon tireur_.


----------



## Aoyama

CapnPrep said:


> Mais comme le COD est un peu bizarre dans ce cas, on s'amuse à inventer des régles encore plus bizarres. Par ex. aidenet


Le site vaut le détour ...
Les règles sont bizarres, mais les exemples probablement ... encore plus. Qu'on en juge :


> - Ma sœur est en Angleterre, et voici les cartes que j'en ai *reçues. *(sic)
> -"reçu" quoi ? > "que" > mis pour "cartes" > COD placé avant > accord au féminin pluriel. ("en" dans cet exemple : reçues de qui ? de ma sœur).
> - J'ai discuté de nos vacances avec Roméo, et voici les projets qu'il m'en a *donnés. *(resic)
> - "donnés" quoi ? > "que" > mis pour "projets" > COD avant > accord.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Peut-on vraiment dire que la comparaison _autant qu'il en a visées_ est essentielle étant donné que _autant_ n'est ici pas un intensif (sens de _tant, tellement_), mais un comparatif corrélé à _que_ (sens d'égalité) à rôle adverbial qui n'appartient donc pas vraiment au COD ?


Pour Grevisse/Goosse (§736, b, 4), l'adverbe est le COD, et le pronom n'est que son complément.


----------



## tilt

> Si les quantités livrées diffèrent de celles figurant sur le bon de livraison, notez-y combien vous en avez effectivement reçu.


Un petite remarque (qui ne change rien au problème grammatical débattu) : on ne peut pas demander _combien _de quantités ont été reçues, mais _quelles _quantités. Le _en _me paraît donc référer non pas à _quantités_, mais aux articles livrés, dont nous ignorons la nature.


----------



## geostan

Je suis de l'avis de CapnPrep.

Tout en admettant qu'on a le choix entre l'accord avec _combien, autant,_ _etc._, je fais l'accord lorsqu'un de ces derniers précède le verbe, mais pas s'il le suit.

Cheers!


----------



## Maître Capello

Le fin mot de l'histoire est qu'on s'évitera bien des céphalocaptations (_prises de tête_ en xyloglotte ) en appliquant la règle simple de l'invariabilité systématique du participe passé ayant _en_ pour COD.


----------



## geostan

Ce qui est peut-être curieux, c'est que je ferais toujours l'accord si le complément de _combien_ était un nom.

_Combien de Cadillac as-tu achetées?_ Je ne crois pas que l'accord se fasse avec _de Cadillac_, mais plutôt avec _combien_ qui recèle(?) le genre et nombre du nom suivant. Voilà pourquoi je ferais l'accord si je remplaçais _de Cadillac_ par _en_.


----------



## Nanon

Sur le fond, à nouveau, d'accord avec Maître : si l'on pouvait en finir une bonne fois pour toutes avec les règles capillotractées - et qui n'apportent en rien à la compréhension du texte - cela nous éviterait bien des captations de brassicacées (variante potagère, cf. supra).


----------



## itka

Bien d'accord avec Nanon et avec Maître C. ! Pourquoi couper les COD en quatre (en huit, en trente-deux) quand on peut ne pas, ne jamais, faire l'accord avec *en* ?
Seriez-vous masochistes ?


----------



## FIORA

bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle sur ce site et j'ai eu du mal à trouver comment poster un sujet sur le forum (dur, quand on ne comprend pas l'anglais).

Donc, j'espère avoir bien procédé.

Dans la phrase suivante : "Des soucis, elle en a eu pendant des années."

pourquoi "eu" ne prend-t-il pas de "S" alors que le COD me semble être "des soucis" ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses,
cordialement,
Fiora


----------



## Fred_C

FIORA said:


> pourquoi "eu" ne prend-t-il pas de "S" alors que le COD me semble être "des soucis" ?


Pas tout à fait.
Le COD est le pronom "en", et on considère parfois que ce pronom ne porte ni genre ni nombre.


----------



## Mister Paul

Ah la la... un doute :

dit-on "des bêtises j'en ai faites !" ou "des bêtises j'en ai fait !"

Merci pour l'aide…


PAul


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Mister Paul,

Avec « en » par principe, je n'accorde jamais...
(comme ça, c'est facile à retenir )


----------



## Guill

En principe, on devrait accorder, puisque le COD, ici représenté par "en", est placé avant le verbe "avoir" conjugué, non ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« en » est plutôt considéré comme un singulier neutre...
On peut accorder aussi, mais là, comme ça change la prononciation (fait/faites) il est généralement conseillé de ne pas faire l'accord.


----------



## galizano

Le pronom _en_ complément d’objet direct + participe passé :

Le pronom _en_ COD suivi d’un participe passé est invariable : _Et des livres comme ceux-la, j’en ai *lu* bien souvent !_


----------



## Aoyama

En résumé, comme le disent Karine et galizano, _pas d'accord_, même si dans la pratique, en vertu d'une forme _d'hypercorrection_, l'accord est admis (Grévisse en parle).
Ma remarque de 2007 (#8) tient toujours ...


----------



## elifdagtekin

Dans un livre de grammaire j'ai vu cet exemple:

*1)* _Voyez ces fruits, *en* avez-vous mangé? _*2)* _Ces fruits, *en* avez-vous mangé*s*?_

Jusqu'a maintenant je ne accordait -jamais- le p.p. avec le pronom en est-ce que qqn. pouvez m'expliquer la cause ici?

Merci...


----------



## ogspog89

En est un pronom d'objet *indirect*, donc il n'y a jamais d'accord. Pour les verbes avec avoir comme auxiliaire, on accorde le participe passé seulement quand il y a un pronom d'objet *direct* devant le verbe.


----------



## Maître Capello

ogspog89 said:


> En est un pronom d'objet *indirect*


Non, pas nécessairement. Il se trouve d'ailleurs justement que _manger_ est transitif direct : _Je mange des fruits / J'en mange_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, on laisse normalement le participe passé invariable si le COD est _en_, mais l'accord reste correct :

_Des fruits, en avez-vous mangé ? 
Des fruits, en avez-vous mangé*s* ? _


----------



## OLN

Je suis d'accord avec ogspog89 (en = *de* cela). Par conséquent, je ne sais pas si "Je mange *d*es fruits / J'en mange" est la meilleure démonstration de _en_-_COD_. "Des" (de les)" partitif -> "un ou plusieurs exemplaires *de*, une quantité* de*".

Et comme KaRiNe et beaucoup d'autres, j'ai appris que l'accord ne se faisait pas (au risque de dissonances au féminin) et cette règle me paraît logique.

Je t'imaginais, Maître, sursautant en entendant ceci : - Penses-tu mettre des plantes sur ton balcon ? - J'en ai déjà mises. 
Excès d'imagination, manifestement !

 Réflexions et exercices commentés sur cette page publiée quelques jours après votre échange : "Les caprices de l’accord du participe passé avec EN comme complément d’objet " ("La langue française et ses caprices", blogue de Maurice Rouleau, Ph.D. en biochimie,  M.A en traduction ; canadien, si je ne m'abuse)


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> Je suis d'accord avec ogspog89 (en = *de* cela). Par conséquent, je ne sais pas si "Je mange *d*es fruits / J'en mange" est la meilleure démonstration de _en_-_COD_. "Des" (de les)" partitif -> "un ou plusieurs exemplaires *de*, une quantité* de*".


L'article partitif ne contient plus vraiment de préposition à proprement  parler du point de vue syntaxique. En tout cas, elle n'est selon moi  plus analysable en tant que telle.



> j'ai appris que l'accord ne se faisait pas (au risque de dissonances au féminin) et cette règle me paraît logique.


Donc, tu ne dirais jamais _Des plantes, j'en ai déjà mis*es*_ ?


----------



## Aoyama

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, on laisse normalement le participe passé invariable si le COD est _en_, mais l'accord reste correct


L'accord reste possible, mais (pour moi) on enseigne qu'il n'y a pas d'accord.


----------



## OLN

Maître Capello said:


> Donc, tu ne dirais jamais _Des plantes, j'en ai déjà mis*es*_ ?


Si ça devait m'arriver, je me reprendrais aussitôt pour excès de zèle grammatical .

C'est décrit comme une faute ici, page 37 (1834) :


> Mais si on disait : Rousseau a fait plus de cantates qu'on n'_en a mises_ en musique, on ferait une faute. Il faut _qu'on n'en a mis en musique_.



On trouve ceci L'accord du participe passé précédé de -en-  sur le site "la conjugaison.fr" du Nouvel Obs.
La règle est la suivante (je re-formule) :
1) si _en_ est neutre, on n'accorde pas (ou plutôt, on l'accorde au neutre = masc. sing.) ;
2) si _en_ peut être supprimé sans affecter le sens de la phrase ("en" explétif ?), le participe passé s'accorde (l'objet est spécifique en genre et en nombre).

On constate qu'_en_ ne peut *pas* être escamoté dans la phrase _Des plantes, j'en ai déjà mis,_ bien que l'objet soit parfaitement défini en genre (une ou plusieurs plantes).
_____________

Cette règle que je découvre a le mérite d'être simple à retenir, alors pourquoi ne l'enseigne-t-on pas dans les écoles ? Grrr.
Ou, pour y échapper avec une honteuse pirouette, ne peut-on pas dire que l'accord dans le cas n°2 se fait pour une raison de sens, à l'instar de "la plupart des gens sont", mais sans en faire une obligation ? Ca, c'est pour les paresseux, enseignants et élèves. 

Cette question a déjà fait couler beaucoup d'encre. On dit  "L'emploi du pronom _en _devant le participe (...) est peut-être une des plus grandes difficultés de la langue" dans  cet  ouvrage de Bescherelle (1847), pages 507 et 508 (la règle est illustrée par des citations qui forcent le respect). Pour les amateurs : le livre a été réédité en 2010.

Bon, ça y est, me voilà convaincue. Plus d'excuse : demain, j'applique !


----------



## CapnPrep

OLN said:


> On trouve ceci L'accord du participe passé précédé de -en-  sur le site "la conjugaison.fr" du Nouvel Obs.
> La règle est la suivante (je re-formule) :


Moi, je cite, sans reformuler :


> *2. Si en est COI*
> Il peut alors être supprimé sans affecter le sens de la phrase. Le participe passé s'accorde alors avec son sujet.
> _Exemples : Ce manteau a eu un grand succès commercial : les copies qu'on en a fai*tes* sont nombreuses._


On notera que dans l'exemple, on n'applique pas du tout l'accord exigé par la règle. Mais l'exemple est correct, ce qui veut dire que la règle ne l'est pas… 

Maintenant, si on essaie de reformuler la règle de la-conjugaison.fr, cela peut donner :

Si _en_ est COD, le participe ne s'accorde pas avec _en_.
Si _en_ est COI, le participe ne s'accorde pas avec _en_.
Autrement dit, le participe ne s'accorde jamais avec _en_ (mais éventuellement avec un autre élément de la phrase). C'est donc exactement la même règle déjà proposée par Anne345, Aoyama et d'autres participants de ce fil.


----------



## OLN

CapnPrep said:


> Autrement dit, le participe ne s'accorde jamais avec _en_ (mais éventuellement avec un autre élément de la phrase). C'est donc exactement la même règle déjà proposée par Anne345, Aoyama et d'autres participants de ce fil.


Dans le cas n°1, le participe passé ne s'accorde pas tout court (il reste au masc. sing). Dans le deuxième cas, il s'accorde avec l'antécédent de... quoi, déjà ?


----------



## monoi

Est-ce qu'on accord le participe passé avec "en" (si l'on connait le genre et nombre) ?

_Où sont les affiches? - J'en ai mis__ (mises?) une dans votre bureau et j'en ai posé__ (posées?) deux dans l'entrée.
_
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, lorsque l'objet direct est _en_, le participe passé reste normalement invariable, mais l'accord est toléré. Cela dit, il est préférable – et plus simple ! – de toujours laisser le participe invariable. C'est d'ailleurs d'autant plus vrai dans l'exemple des affiches qu'une partie du complément d'objet *suit* le participe : les adjectifs numéraux _une_ et _deux_ viennent en effet après le verbe.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si l'on décide d'accorder, il ne faut pas se tromper de nombre. En effet, lorsqu'il s'agit d'un objet unique (_*une* affiche_), il faut le singulier, alors que c'est le pluriel qu'il faut employer s'il y en a plusieurs. En bref :

_J'en ai mi*s* une dans votre bureau et j'en ai pos*é* deux dans l'entrée._  (invariabilité) → meilleure solution
_J'en ai mi*se* *une* dans votre bureau et j'en ai pos*ées* *deux* dans l'entrée._ () (accord) → admissible, mais à éviter


----------



## Azzu

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un doute sur l'accord du fameux participe passé avec avoir. Pour évoquer les suites d'une affaire commerciale, je voudrais écrire "il n'y en a pas eu". 
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas accorder "eu", car il me semble que "en" serait un COI ici, mais je n'en suis pas sûre! N'existe-t-il pas une règle particulière avec "en"?
Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_*en *_n'est pas COI mais bien COD, il reprend un _partitif _(_de qqch_) et ne crée (généralement) pas d'accord.
Participe passé précédé de en


----------



## CryTogether

Bonjour,

En est COD mais il ne s'accorde jamais avec l'auxiliaire


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait on a le choix dans ce cas : laisser le participe passé invariable ou l'accorder avec l'antécédent de _en_. Mais en le laissant invariable lorsque le COD est le pronom _en_ antéposé, on ne risque jamais de se tromper.


----------



## ufoseeker

Bonjour!
Je souhaite écrire la phrase:
"Ils n’avaient nul besoin de recevoir des instructions; en fait, ce sont eux qui nous en ont donné" mais j'ai un affreux doute: dois-je accorder le "donné" final ou non?
Merci!!


----------



## hual

Bonjour

Lorsque l'OD est représenté par le pronom personnel _en_, le participe passé reste invariable.


----------



## Maître Capello

Disons plutôt que le participe passé reste *généralement* invariable, mais que l'accord est toléré.

_Ce sont eux qui nous en ont donné._ 
_Ce sont eux qui nous en ont donné*es*._ ()


----------



## loraFR

Bonjour à tou(te)s,

Pourriez-vous m'aider sur l'accord (ou non) du verbe dans cette phrase?
"nous vivons une révolution comme le monde en a peu *connu*" ou "connue"?
 "en" reprend révolution mais est-il bien COD? Si oui j'opterai pour l'accord donc connue
Qu'en pensez-vous??

Merci d'avance !
Laura


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Lora.

1) Si on remplace _connaître_ par _faire_, il semble qu'il vaille mieux accorder au féminin.
2) Ce n'est pas cette révolution que le monde a peu connue, mais bien des révolutions du même type. Si tel n'était pas le cas, il faudrait changer la phrase.
C'est un peu surprenant, mais pour moi, si on accorde, il faut accorder avec « des révolutions » (de telles révolutions, des révolutions du même type):
_Nous vivons une révolution comme le monde en a peu connues._
Maintenant, j'ignore si les grammairiens admettent cette idée d'accord avec un COD « implicite  », il nous faudra donc attendre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque le COD est le pronom _en_, le participe reste généralement invariable :

_Nous vivons une révolution comme le monde *en* a peu connu._

L'accord est toutefois également possible. Dans ce cas, il faut accorder selon le sens :

_Nous vivons une révolution comme le monde *en* a peu connues._ (Le monde a peu connu de révolutions comme celle que nous vivons.)


----------



## loraFR

Merci pour vos réponses! Effectivement ça ne choque pas d'écrire "connues", mais c'est toujours bien de savoir que dans le doute on peut aussi écrire "connu". Je vais opter pour l'accord dans ce cas


----------



## Karim nim

Bonjour j'espère que vous vous portez bien, s'il vous plait:

Dans un roman j'ai trouvé cette phrase:

J’ai parcouru rapidement certaines pages, j’en ai relu d’autres plusieurs fois

EN remplace "les pages": un COD avant le verbe alors pourquoi il n'y a pas d'accord: => j'en ai relus !


Merci beaucoup


----------



## janpol

Effectivement, quand le COD est "en", on n'accorde généralement pas le participe passé.
"en" correspond à un syntagme introduit par "de" et il indique une quantité qui peut être non nombrable ou  qui, si elle est nombrable, peut être l'unité. Comme il exprime ainsi une portion imprécise de quelque chose, il est normal qu'on hésite à considérer qu'il représente un pluriel.
Ce n'est pas là le cas que tu proposes, alors...
Cependant, l'usage n'est pas général et il n'est pas rare qu'on traite "en" comme un autre pronom personnel et qu'on lui attribue le genre et le nombre du nom représenté; cette variation ne peut donc pas être taxée d'incorrecte. (Grevisse, Le Bon Usage)
Bref : Tu fais comme tu veux. Ton exemple correspond plus au 1er cas qu'au 2è.


----------



## JClaudeK

J'ai trouvé plusieurs sources qui sont plus catégoriques que janpol. D'après celles-ci,* le participe passé ne s'accorde pas avec le pronom "en" antéposé 
*


> *Le pronom "en" COD suivi d'un participe passé est invariable* : Et des livres comme ceux-la, j'_en_ ai lu bien souvent.
> Accord du participe passé avec avoir





> Le participe passé ne s'accorde pas avec le pronom "en" antéposé_: Des pays, il en a visité.
> http://www.parachutefle.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/accords_part_passes_iep.pdf_





> Quand le complément d'objet qui précède le verbe est le pronom adverbial _en_, le participe passé reste invariable.
> Ex. : _Des fraises, j'en ai *mangé* jusqu'à l'indigestion !
> L'accord du participe passé | CRPE Nouveau concours | Préparer les concours | Enseignement | Cap Concours_


----------



## janpol

Ce n'est pas moi qui suis plus ou moins catégorique, c'est Grevisse.


----------



## JClaudeK

janpol said:


> Bref : Tu fais comme tu veux.


contre:


> la majorité des grammairiens préconisent l'invariabilité. *Grevisse *est de ceux-là : "Quand l'objet direct est le pronom personnel en,* le participe reste d'ordinaire invariable.*"
> Accord du participe passé avec "en" COD – Langue française



La balance penche clairement en faveur de l'invariabilité, me semble-t-il. 
Même si Grevisse considère que faire l'accord n'est "_pas incorrect"_.


----------



## janpol

Grevisse cite les deux. J'ai copié ce qu'il dit.
Il ne parle pas de l'antéposition de "en" mais ce mot peut-il vraiment ne pas être antéposé ?
La phrase de Karim ne me semble pas très différente de certaines citations de Grevisse :
"des ordres, s'il en a donnés..." Stendhal + citations de Giono, Barrès, Maurois, France, France, Kessel etc...
Il est vrai  que Proust, Hugo, Musset,... Barrès (!), Flaubert etc... ne font pas l'accord. 
(Personnellement, je trouve plus pratique de ne jamais le faire...)


----------



## JClaudeK

janpol said:


> Personnellement, je trouve plus pratique de ne jamais le faire...


Alors, nous sommes du même avis.


----------



## midiweb

Salut,

et si je dis (ou écris ):

- Il t'a donné (de) la monnaie ?
- Oui, il m'en a donné(e)

Selon ma perception, le "en" est incontestablement féminin que ce soit la monnaie vue comme une seule masse ou comme plusieurs pièces de monnaie.

"Logiquement", on devrait écrire "donnée".

Qu'en pensez-vous? Vous en avez rencontré(es) de telles difficultés ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme déjà dit à maintes reprises, le plus simple est de ne jamais accorder le participe passé lorsque le COD est _en_. C'est toujours correct, tandis que l'accord est tantôt possible, tantôt à éviter selon le cas. En l'occurrence, le COD étant un partitif, je ne ferais jamais l'accord du participe passé avec l'antécédent de _en_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans l'exemple de la monnaie, je ne ferais moi non plus jamais l'accord, alors que dans d'autre cas l'accord ou l'invariabilité me vont aussi bien. Je ne trouve pas l'explication de cette apparente contradiction.

Mais je m'interroge aussi sur la fonction de _en_ dans cet exemple proposé plus haut :


Karim nim said:


> J’ai parcouru rapidement certaines pages, j’en ai relu d’autres plusieurs fois


Le vrai COD n'est-il pas _d'autres_, et comme il est postposé avions-nous un autre choix que celui de ne pas accorder ?
On devine que_ en _représente toutes les pages ou une partie des pages d'un certain livre, ensemble dont font partie d'une part les « autres pages », celles qui ont été relues plusieurs fois, et d'autre part celles qui n'ont été que parcourues rapidement. Je ne crois pas que, dans cette phrase, _en _puisse être considéré comme COD de _relire_.

Il y aurait donc deux questions à se poser avant de faire le choix, quand on l'envisage, d'accorder le participe passé avec _en_ : 1) que représente vraiment _en _?, 2) est-il le vrai COD ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a en effet guère que lorsque le COD est *entièrement avant* le verbe et que l'antécédent de _en_ est *comptable* que l'on peut envisager sereinement l'accord du participe passé avec cet antécédent. Mais encore une fois, ces subtilités sont autant d'eau apportée au moulin de la règle qui préconise l'invariabilité systématique du participe passé lorsque le COD est _en_.


----------



## danielc

Maître C
Dans votre poste, vous expliquez quand même une nuance de sens


Maître Capello said:


> _Nous vivons une révolution comme le monde *en* a peu connues._ (Le monde a peu connu de révolutions comme celle que nous vivons.)



Vaut-il la peine de conserver l'accord au cas où il est nécessaire pour le sens de la phrase? Nous n'avons pas dans ce fil (ou ailleurs) toujours des exemples où l'accord nous donne quelquechose.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il y avait une nuance de sens, mais que si on décidait d'accorder le participe passé, il fallait le faire selon le sens et donc écrire _connu*es*_ plutôt que _connu*e*_.

L'invariabilité systématique étant toujours correcte, mieux vaut toujours laisser le participe invariable que de l'accorder à mauvais escient comme dans l'exemple de Midiweb.


----------



## Anikam

Bonjour,

J'ai appris qu'avec les adverbes de quantité, si "en" est un COD, le participe passé est invariable.

Je lis cependant dans le dernier roman de Patrick Modiano, "Encre sympathique", page 50 :

"— Si vous saviez combien j'en ai maquilléS, moi, des comédiens !…"

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi la règle n'est pas appliquée ici ? Merci


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bonsoir,

Il ne s'accorde pas si l'adverbe de quantité suit_ en _, mais il s'accorde si cet adverbe le précède; ce qui est le cas dans la phrase de Modiano. Voyez ces exemples ( § 864d).


----------



## Anikam

Je ne sais pas mettre les liens. Je vous recopie donc "manuellement" la règle et l'exemple énoncés par le site "Françaisfacile.com" :

Avec les adverbes de quantité, si "en" est un COD, le participe sera invariable :

"Des livres, je ne sais combien j'en ai l*u*."

Par ailleurs, mon cher vieux Bled, auquel je me réfère toujours, ne donne que les exemples suivants (là, c'est la nouvelle édition) :

"Voyez ces odorants lilas. J'en ai cueill*i* pour ma mère."
"Il a vu ma mère ; voici les  nouvelles qu'il m'en a donné*es*."

Je les connais par coeur depuis très longtemps. Il ne m'éclairent  pas, hélas, sur l'emploi du participe passé avec "en" et "combien" (que n'aborde pas le Bled).


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonsoir,

Le dernier exemple me semble ne rien avoir à voir avec la présence (ou non) de "en", mais plutôt avec l'antécédent ("qu' ") précédant l'auxiliaire. Ainsi, si l'on supprimait "en" dans cette phrase, l'accord resterait identique.


----------



## JClaudeK

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Il ne s'accorde pas si l'adverbe de quantité suit_ en _, mais il s'accorde si cet adverbe le précède; ce qui est le cas dans la phrase de Modiano.





> *5 - Le participe s'accorde,*       quand un adverbe de quantité *" autant, beaucoup, combien,       moins, plus, tant, trop..." * précède       "en" :


=>
"Si vous saviez combien j'en ai maquilléS, moi, des comédiens !…"


----------



## Maître Capello

Contrairement à ce que prétend le site aidenet.eu, l'invariabilité est en fait la règle lorsque le pronom COD est _en_, même associé à un adverbe de degré. L'accord avec l'antécédent de _en_ reste toutefois possible si c'est un nom comptable.

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 946) :


> Quand l'objet direct est le pronom personnel _en_, le participe reste d'ordinaire invariable. […]
> Il en est de même si _en_ est associé à un adverbe de degré jouant le rôle d'un pronom indéfini et précédant le participe :
> _J'en ai tant *vu*, des rois !_ (Hugo, _F. d'aut._, III.) — _Tu m'as dit que les romans te choquent ; j'en ai beaucoup *lu*_ (Musset, _Il ne faut jurer de rien_, III, 4). — _Si l'on donnait une couronne civique à celui qui sauve une vie humaine, combien n'en eût-il pas *reçu* !_ (Michelet, _Mer_, Notes.) — _Que j'en ai *entendu*, miséricorde ! que j'en ai *subi*, l'an dernier de ces magnifiques dissertations sur la trombe de Monville !_ (Flaub., _Corresp._, t. I p. 136.)…






Anikam said:


> "Il a vu ma mère ; voici les nouvelles qu'il m'en a donné*es*."





snarkhunter said:


> Le dernier exemple me semble ne rien avoir à voir avec la présence (ou non) de "en", mais plutôt avec l'antécédent ("qu' ") précédant l'auxiliaire. Ainsi, si l'on supprimait "en" dans cette phrase, l'accord resterait identique.


 Dans ce cas le COD de _donner_ n'est en effet pas _en_, mais _que_, qui reprend _les nouvelles_, tandis que _en _reprend _ma mère_. Il est facile de s'en convaincre en faisant de la proposition relative une phrase à part : _Il m'a donné *des nouvelles*_* (COD)*_ de ma mère_.


----------



## Anikam

C'est ce que dit le Bled :

*exemples*

Voyez ces odorants lilas, j'*en* ai cueilli pour ma mère.
Il a vu ma mère ; voici les *nouvelles qu*'il m'*en* a donné*es*.

*à retenir

En*, pronom personnel, peut être équivalent à *de cela *et peut remplacer un nom précédé de la préposition *de*.

Lorsque le *complément d'objet* du verbe est *en*, le participe passé reste *invariable*.

Toutefois, si le verbe précédé de *en* a un *complément d'objet direct placé avant *lui, le participe passé *s'accorde.*

(Je suis désolée de ne pas savoir mettre des "puces" ou "caractères spéciaux" au début de chaque phrase ou paragraphe, ce qui nuit sans doute à la clarté. Ils figurent dans mon livre, édition 2003, page 82, en orange …)

Merci de vos réponses.

Donc, si j'ai bien compris (mais peut-être n'ai-je rien compris du tout …), pour finir, Maître Capello donne raison au Bled et au site Françaisfacile.com, en s'appuyant sur d'autres références – dont "Le bon usage" – contre Modiano (ou le correcteur d'orthographe de sa maison d'édition … ) ? Quoi qu'il en soit, ce dernier roman déborde de talent et de charme comme tous les autres, c'est l'essentiel, mais ce n'est que mon avis – et celui, il est vrai, de tous ceux qui l'apprécient ! –, et me voilà un peu hors sujet… Encore merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anikam said:


> contre Modiano


Non, pas « contre »… Comme déjà dit plusieurs fois dans ce fil, les deux accords sont ici possibles.


----------



## Anikam

OK . Merci beaucoup et bonne journée.


----------



## Ra.Os

Bonjour, 

Je viens de voir dans un manuel qu'il faut accorder le participe passé avec le pronom ''en'' (COD) s'il est précédé du terme ''combien''. 
Par exemple : 
Des pommes, j'en ai pris. (sans accord) 
MAIS 
Des pommes ? *Combien* en as-tu prises ? 

Est-ce que c'est vrai ? Parce que j'ai lu sur Internet des articles qui disaient qu'il ne faut jamais faire l'accord avec ''en'' (et j'ai appris cette règle-ci moi aussi). 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Maître Capello

Ra.Os said:


> Je viens de voir dans un manuel qu'il faut accorder le participe passé avec le pronom ''en'' (COD) s'il est précédé du terme ''combien''


Non, il ne « faut » pas, mais c'est une possibilité. Les deux accords sont en fait envisageables dans ce cas :

_Combien en as-tu pris ?_ 
_Combien en as-tu pris*es* ?_


----------



## Ra.Os

D'accord, merci beaucoup ! Dans ce cas le manuel n'était pas assez précis.


----------

